# I'm new here!



## debbie60435 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, my name is Debbie and I'm new to this forum. I hope to learn a lot about my new interest here!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello Debbie! Welcome to the forum. Where are you from? How long have you had chickens? Love your avatar!!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hello debbie and welcome.


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

HI from Iowa Debbie


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome Debbie!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Debbie, I'm Debbie too!! Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## lbcoats (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome, from lower Michigan!


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Welcome, Debbie! I'm from Davison, MI. We need to know about you! How many chickens do you have?? Where are you from?


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

debbie60435 said:


> Hi, my name is Debbie and I'm new to this forum. I hope to learn a lot about my new interest here!


Hello from Newport, Tennessee!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello Debbie. Welcome to chickenland from NJ.


----------

